
A collection of NASA sounds from historic spaceflights and current missions - abdias
http://www.nasa.gov/connect/sounds/index.html#.VEjv5fmsV8E
======
codechapstick
My favorite NASA sound story is while still on planet earth. I can't find the
article right now, but space shuttle launches were so loud that they produced
some sort of buffering in the atmosphere. So what sounds like bad audio
quality on recording, what actually how it sounds in person because of the
intensity of the sound.

------
unicornporn
So, what's the license for these?
[http://www.nasa.gov/connect/artspace/participate/royalty_fre...](http://www.nasa.gov/connect/artspace/participate/royalty_free_resources.html)
seems to indicate "royalty free". What does that mean in the context?

~~~
hamiltonkibbe
As a taxpaying american, I'm going to go with WTFPL?

------
BillFranklin
You can find them on SoundCloud at soundcloud.com/nasa - nice white noise.
Also mix with Sunshine OST:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Em7mzT48J4k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Em7mzT48J4k)

------
fragmede
In related news: NASA has a Soundcloud channel -
[https://soundcloud.com/nasa](https://soundcloud.com/nasa)

------
journeeman
Check out this article from Universe Today -
[http://www.universetoday.com/102234/put-the-aurora-
borealis-...](http://www.universetoday.com/102234/put-the-aurora-borealis-in-
your-ear/)

Looks like a VLF receiver could give one a new way to sense natural phenomena
like lightning and apparently even some mundane objects.

------
dba7dba
I just want to vent here as this article is about NASA. I have basic Time
Warner Cable, the kind with basic local channels plus HGTV, Discovery etc. Got
it while back for world cup.

I noticed NASA channel is not included in my package.

WTH? Isn't NASA funded by tax I paid? Why should I pay extra to see videos of
NASA on TW cable? What am I missing?

------
mrborgen
Love these sounds. Discovered them recently and made a little 'outer space'
beat with an app I am making.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=of9daMfQjpA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=of9daMfQjpA)

Anybody who's seen other musical compositions using Nasa sounds? If so, do
post it here!

~~~
iamtew
SomaFM does something similar with their "Mission Control" channel, where they
mix ambient electronic music with NASA (and other space related) recordings. I
listen to it quite often in the office, nice and relaxing.

[http://somafm.com/missioncontrol/](http://somafm.com/missioncontrol/)

------
swamp40
I've always loved the audio from ESA's Huygens probe descending onto Titan:

[http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Space_Science/Cassini-
Huyg...](http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Space_Science/Cassini-
Huygens/Sounds_of_an_alien_world)

------
ganzuul
[http://www.nasa.gov/centers/dryden/history/pastprojects/SR71...](http://www.nasa.gov/centers/dryden/history/pastprojects/SR71/SRBooms/)

The JPEGs are actually .mov sound files.

------
tplpnm
I'm guessing SomaFM makes use of these sounds on this channel:
[http://somafm.com/missioncontrol/](http://somafm.com/missioncontrol/)

------
stevep98
If you like these, check out the 'SOMA' internet radio stations - available in
iTunes under 'ambient'.

------
blueintegral
archive.org appears to have these as well as the transcripts:
[https://archive.org/details/NasaAudioHighlightReels](https://archive.org/details/NasaAudioHighlightReels)

------
jfraser
These are awesome. The Cassini Saturn radio emissions are pretty freaky!

------
spydum
that shuttle landing gear drop is nasty!

